# Facade is done... yippee



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

what do y'all think?
.. keep in mind that I am a terrible painter and this is the best I can do. 

Will go across the porch as demonstrated in 2nd pic.

Thanks for looking. 

(Update: How- To on Post # 41)


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

What an amazing job. That looks just great. I would be very tempted to leave it up all the time.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's freakin awesome CC!
Beautiful work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think it looks gorgeous


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is shivery realistic! Nice!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you very, very much everyone. Y'all are too sweet. 

If you only knew how excited I am to be done with it.  For the past 8 weeks I haven't done anything but work on this thing, i.e. haven't watched the news; or slept; nor showered; etc. Tonight, I'll clean the 2 month- old paint off my arms, drink a cold beer while watching the news. And maybe take a nap before I start on my next prop.  j/k 

Thanks, again.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Facades change your Life!!! It truly takes your haunt to a new level, not just on the outside of your house, but the "Inside" of You. The Time, the Effort, the Vision,.... all of it... and the Final Result???? It looks GREAT!!! Congratulations on entering the Insanity level of haunting LOLOLOL


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

THAT is awesome!!!!!!! Great job. Heck don't run down the paint job - it looks good and rusty to me!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

You did a fantastic job CC! It looks very realistic. Will you have actors behind it or props?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I agree, that turned out great!


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow! Thats beautiful! I want it!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

CC, just one question; will you marry me?

That is simply fantastic! Looks like a movie set! Well done!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank ye, thank ye, thank ye (in my best Gomer Pyle voice. ) Y''all's kind words made my week. 

CopChick- I'll have a padded cell w/ strait jacket fella on the left side ; and an Escapee coming off the roof and dangling in front of the right side.

Jdubbya- yes... but only if you give me your danged mask that I want so badly!!!   

Thanks, again, everyone.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

That is impressive ! All of your hard work shows in the final product . The door looks physically heavy , give yourself a well deserved pat on the back .


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You did a beautiful job! It looks like you could really lock some folks up there.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:OMG! Cathy....give me a minute.....(I have to pick my jaw up off of the floor) That is so gorgeous and just unbelievably realistic! You just hit it out of the ballpark on this creation. Yay you!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

You did an outstanding job Cathy! That looks awesome!!!!! So much detail and I think the paint job looks perfect!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

That looks AWESOME, Cathy! Envious...


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Looks fantastic Kathy! Great job!!!!


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is amazing!


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Well, enjoy ur refreshing and clean evening!!!! Great job. Whatcha planning on ur next prop??? They are remodeling some offices around me and I am in need a scrap lumber for my playground .. Since they are going to throw it away ...why, not?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great CC ... you should be very proud of a job well done.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks, again, y'all. 
Means a lot coming from all you pros.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!! Cathy! That is KILLER!!!!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

If I put that up at my house, the neighbors would be relieved that (finally) I was being locked away from polite society! Very realistic looking, even in daylight. I can only imagine how great the effect will be at night.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow looks great! May have to add this to the to do list.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh Cathy that turned out absolutely friggen awesome!!!!!! Ya know when we spoke on the phone yesterday about various things? Well... please include that in the stuff!!!!

Seriously though, that is soooo incredible. Your work is ALWAYS spot on perfect.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you very much, y'all.    

The Halloween Lady- ok... will do.   j/k


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Jdubbya- yes... but only if you give me your danged mask that I want so badly!!!   Thanks, again, everyone. [/QUOTE]

I think we have a match made in hel! folks..I mean heaven...


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I will go ahead and add to the consensus. Great build and paint job.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

You did a fabulous job on the facade! Plus, look how ahead of the game you are! Now you just need to start 20 more projects, because you're not doing it right unless you have projects stressing you out all the until 10/31. At least that seems to be how it works here. Maybe I'm not doing it right?


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Jaybo said:


> You did a fabulous job on the facade! Plus, look how ahead of the game you are! Now you just need to start 20 more projects, because you're not doing it right unless you have projects stressing you out all the until 10/31. At least that seems to be how it works here. Maybe I'm not doing it right?


The fiancee has been doing a good job of keeping me grounded, I'm keeping it to two at a time, the one I can work on at home and the one I can work on at work.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That is impressive. Looks fantastic!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

You can really see and appreciate the time and effort you took in building this set. I think it would be very acceptable on any movie set right now just the way it is. I think I hear Hollywood knocking!!!! :jol:


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you very much, y'all. I really appreciate all the kind comments.  (add more smilies since I am limited to 5 images)

My next project is to fix my windows; Bored w/ just the bars.  Going to Lowe's today to buy some chain link fence. Will cut it to fit my windows. (so danged excited about this!! )

Have painted the bars a darker gray since this pic. Will rust- up, then add the 'security' fence (chain link fencing) behind the bars. Happy.. Happy.. Happy... Skipping off to Lowe's......

Thanks again, everyone. (smiliey faces)

Going for something like this:


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

I can't wait for the night shots.


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

I am throughly impressed. I would love to know how you did it so I can try to duplicate it. I can not wait to see night shots as well.


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

Very cool!! What is the theme of your haunt?


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Note: Must be logged in to see pics. 

Thank you everyone. (add smilies)

ladysherry- I cut 5" x 5" squares out (with a kitchen knife) from 3/4 " pink foamular. The area around the squares is the width of a normal ruler.

The rivets were, also, cut from 3/4 " foam. I used a nickel to draw them out. Then cut them out and sanded them into rivets. Put toothpick pieces into the back of the rivets, gorilla glued it, then popped them onto the façade. Used blue painter's tape to keep them in place til the glue dried. Gorilla glue rises; blue painters tape won't mess up my foam. (smiley)

There's a thin wood frame on the back, with eye hooks to eventually strap it together and hold it into place. The pole cover is 3- sided, so the panels & door will be strapped onto the pole from the back. I, also, have nails on the inside, top ledge of my porch. The top of the panel will be attached to that. And I'll have to crawl under the house to get under the porch to run something up thru there to hold it in place from the bottom.... maybe.

I dry-loked (latex) the entire front, then painted it all flat 'dark coalmine' (walmart color); dry brushed it 'industrial gray' (walmart color), then spray painted it Rust-Oleum satin 'Espresso'; then lightly spray painted Krylon primer 'Ruddy Brown' on top of that. On the panels, I dry- brushed over the rust color with the 'industrial gray', again, to tone it down a little. Some spots had a very light dry- brush of white. On the door, I just sprayed the heck outta it; didn't dry brush it at all. The bottom left corner of the door is actually a mistake I tried to conceal. I had painted it with Apple Barrel 'spiced carrot' to try to make it look like a newer rust. Rubbed it in w/ my fingers but it looked too bright so I sprayed it with the 'Espresso' color some. (smiley)

Also, painted the entire back of it 'dark coalmine'. Will have a white padded cell behind it and didn't want to take a chance of it reflecting the pink foam.

Hope that helps.  Hollar if you have questions.

Mys197gt- Hospital for the Criminally Insane. 

Thanks, again, everyone. (add smilies)

On the open squares, to the left of the larger panel, I glued strips of 5-6" wood to the back. The foam snapped off pretty easily if I didn't. Trust me on this. lol 









Oh yeah... since the width I needed for each side was wider than the 4' sheet the foam comes in, I built the other piece like this. That way it fits together.  These are both panels for the right side. The short square area running down the left side, of the smaller panel, will actually be hidden by the pole cover. (smiley) Hope that makes sense.


----------



## ElviraGultch (Aug 24, 2007)

Fantastic façade!!!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

That looks great. can't believe its foam.. can't wait to see pics of it on Halloween


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Holy crap, that is an awesome façade! Congrats on a job very well done!


----------



## gumgum (Mar 2, 2010)

what an amazing job! Damn, that's another good idea I have to do soon ! lol


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Darnit , Cathy. Just when I thought HINSON HOUSE OF HORROR was the creepiest house in the Upstate, you are going to send me back to the drawing board. Just kidding. Your house is going to be awesome. Please invite me to check it out when you get it all up! Great attention to detail.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you very much, everyone. I am now blushing. I really appreciate all the kind words. 

SCEYEDOC- Between you and The Halloween Lady, I had to step up my game.  Still need to step it up a few more notches if I am going to compete with y'all.  Will let you know when everything is up. 

Thanks, again, everyone.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

WOW! Cathy, you did such an amazing job on this! The detail you have put into this facade just blows me away! Can't wait to see pictures of it when it is all setup.


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

That is great!!!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Looks great!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

WOW! Beautiful! Cathy, you did an outstanding job and I LOVE the paintwork


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow Cathy, that is absolutely Amazing! Truly spectacular entryway for your asylum!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Thats so cool! Its very realistic!


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Love it that looks great!


----------



## strynite (Jul 28, 2013)

Great build and paint job.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

It looks so real I can't believe its styrofoam! Awesome job and great attention to detail!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is an amazing facade. Your attention to detail and color scheme kicks up the realism factor. I love it.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks great, if you ask me.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

That looks great! ..... You could do so much on that porch!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you very, very much, y'all.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Looks absolutely fabulous! I love the paint job.


----------



## whataboutbob (Oct 13, 2008)

awesome job Cathy! I tackled the façade project myself last year and know what time and effort it takes. Great imagination and execution!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Damn girl! I love it! Bloody fantastic! Now I feel I need to step up my game and create a facade for my home.


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

Wow. yeah this is really cool. So many different things that you can do with this. You won't regret time spent.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow Cathy. Just wow!!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Cathy,

I've been out of the Halloween loop all this year and only just saw your facade this morning. You've done a fantastic job with it. I won't add any more superlatives to the ones you've already received but it looks like a real, solid gate that would most definitely be found on a insane asylum. Glad to see you're getting around to working on those window bars...finally! 

Rich


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you, everyone.


----------

